# medicare denial code N382



## newfiegirl

Hi Just wondering if anyone has received a denial from Medicare withthe N382 code missing/incomplete/invalid patient identifier?


----------



## sheena1

Hi, 
It means the ID number is not correct or the patient doesn't have Medicare.  Hope this helps.


----------

